
Show HN: Diggernaut – Turn website content into data sets - diggernaut
https://www.diggernaut.com
======
Meic
If you don't mind a bit of programming, [http://morph.io](http://morph.io) is
great for hosted scraping.

~~~
fiatjaf
I can recommend [https://www.apifier.com/](https://www.apifier.com/) for
scraping even Javascript websites easily (no more PhantomJS spaghetti code).

------
assafmo
_Shameless self plug_

My chrome extension [https://github.com/assafmo/chrome-page-to-
json](https://github.com/assafmo/chrome-page-to-json) seems to extract your
sandbox page beautifully!
([https://www.diggernaut.com/sandbox/](https://www.diggernaut.com/sandbox/))

BTW Very nice platform, I might try it this weekend. Good luck!

------
mkoryak
On mobile the pricing tables seem to be missing tge TH cells so I don't know
what any of the numbers mean

~~~
diggernaut
Thanks a lot, we are working on a long list of changes to make make mobile
users experience better, added your feedback to the list

~~~
disruptalot
Also can't watch the intro video :(. It's not responsive to the screen width.

~~~
diggernaut
Thank you guys for all these feedback for using website on mobile, we fixed
index page, video should work now on phones, so as price list and also footer.
And now fixing signup page for mobiles :)

------
Lxr
Looks interesting; your intro video doesn't work for me on mobile though -
overflows and cannot zoom out.

~~~
diggernaut
Thank you for your feedback, we will check and fix this issue shortly

